# Support Asus P5Q Premium [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I just bought this board (P5Q Premium) to upgrade from an asus P5 AD2-e Premium.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Premium/

I will be keeping the current gentoo install and i have been searching for information about how much does 2.6.30.3 kernel ( vanilla ) supports it.

So far :

For IDE:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793066-highlight-p5q+premium.html

And for the NICs:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-highlight-88e8056.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-733484-highlight-88e8056.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-728027-highlight-88e8056.html

What support should i use for:

Intel ICH10R 

Marvel 88SE6121

Silicon Sil5723

Marvel 80E8056 (sky2 ?)

Anyone as the board fully working with linux ?

Post your experiences and advices.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Okay ... so after 4 days and more than 40 hours around this board and an endless pile of kernels these are my conclusions:

It works right away and all the hardware is fully supported since 2.6.24.7 from my experience.

Some people needed patches but i did no need any.

However i did a massive amount of problems which i will explain here.

Network cards work out of the box with the sky2 module.

Intel ICH10R also works and i am using the AHCI driver only. (box is 100% sata and i will remove the only ide there since  i don't want it)

There are a few topics online about this board for those who have a Asus P5Q premium but 99% of them are all in the forum and they are also the most detailed ones. (all HAIL for gentoo)   :Very Happy: 

(forget google; use this forum, avoid ubuntu forums like a plague, Linux forums also suck as much as the users)

Kernels:

I spent 4 days on live cd 2008 with 2.6.24.7 which fully supports  the board and i have to compile and recompile an endless amount of kernel versions due to one single "error" that i kept getting.   :Confused: 

It as also a marathon of chrooting ...   :Confused: 

So the bottom line with the kernels is simple.

For some reason no matter what i compiled and how it was compiled (module or built in or manual or genkernel or gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources); at best  i always got the boot to hang at IO scheduler loading message.

Either Deadline, CFQ, etc, etc; the system was always getting stuck there.

Solution ? well... if you get this problem .... simply add "acpi=off" to the grub kernel parameters at boot and the kernel will boot.

Example:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30.3 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap vga=0x31B acpi=off
```

Without that line i cant boot and  i compiled ACPI in the kernel.

However  i will be playing with it to try to figure what it is causing the "boot hang"at the IO scheduler

As for genkernel.... 

Well.. I salute it with the finger since i forgot why i only decided to test it 4 years ago 1 time.

Never worked for me with the board, but then again at the time i did not use "acpi=off"

It either always FAILED giving me errors regarding the following:

```
- cannot find "root=" no matter here it was. ( i guess it could not load sata driver since it was [m] )

- could not find /dev/ram0 (it's genkernel. is it not suppose to figure it all out for you?)

- Hangs at IO Schedulers (should know how not to use acpi if that was the problem)
```

- and more stuff that i am glad  i cannot remember and am happy for that.

Kernel conclusion:

Currently working with vanilla-sources 2.6.30 and also gentoo-sources 2.6.31 (as backup)

Both manual compiled and i will post my current config here. (which still needs tune)

Bios settings:

I recommend to use the SATAs as AHCI in the BIOS

SATA support:

This is the current sata support i have compiled:

SCSI device support 

```
-*- SCSI device support

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support 

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> SCSI generic support

[*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning
```

SCSI Transports  --->

```
<*> Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes
```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

```
[ ]   ATA ACPI Support

[*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

<*> AHCI SATA support

< >  Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support

[ ]    ATA SFF support  
```

Weird stuff:

With my config and many others i tried, if i remove "acpi=off" from the kernel boot parameters the screen resolution settings dont work and the system goes black and hangs. 

I can only see the booting messages if i remove the screen vgs settings:

```
video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap vga=0x31B
```

and of course that without "acpi=off" it hangs at the IO schedulers.

note: with the 2008 64 bit live cd it just stops at the schedulers for a few seconds, then it goes back to regular booting.

Another weird thing is that for some reason; now i get only one of my cpu cores to be recognized. 

With the live cd and one of the first kernels  i tried and that worked;  the dual core was working.

Now i will be playing with these extra "details; to figure out why i am having problems with ACPI in the system when the BIOS has it set ON.

Hardware details bellow will include:

lspci, lsusb, lshw and kernel 2.6.30 vanilla, config and modules loaded by 2008 kernel 2.6.24.7 live cd

LSPCI:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:01.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:02.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:03.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:04.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:05.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:06.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

0b:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

0b:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

0b:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

0b:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)
```

LSUSB:

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 06a3:0006 Saitek PLC Cyborg Gold Joystick

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:000
```

LSHW:

note: logical names removed

```
    description: Desktop Computer

    product: P5Q Premium

    vendor: System manufacturer

    version: System Version

    serial: system

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.5 dmi-2.5 vsyscall64 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop uuid=E079001E-8C00-0158-F0D2-00221539A3C3

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: P5Q Premium

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev 1.xx

       serial: MS1C86BC2101415

       slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 2001 (02/25/2009)

          size: 64KiB

          capacity: 1984KiB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

          slot: LGA 775

          size: 3200MHz

          capacity: 3800MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 200MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc up pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr cpufreq

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 16KiB

             capacity: 16KiB

             capabilities: internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-Cache

             size: 2MiB

             capacity: 2MiB

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

        *-cache:2 DISABLED

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: 7

             slot: L3-Cache

             capabilities: internal

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 3d

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 4GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber00

             vendor: Manufacturer00

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum00

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM [empty]

             product: ModulePartNumber01

             vendor: Manufacturer01

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum01

             slot: DIMM1

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: ModulePartNumber02

             vendor: Manufacturer02

             physical id: 2

             serial: SerNum02

             slot: DIMM2

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM [empty]

             product: ModulePartNumber03

             vendor: Manufacturer03

             physical id: 3

             serial: SerNum03

             slot: DIMM3

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm msi pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]

                vendor: nVidia Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                version: a1

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 module=nvidia

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@3

                logical name: usb3

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@4

                logical name: usb4

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@5

                logical name: usb5

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

              *-usb:0

                   description: Mass storage device

                   product: Mass Storage Device

                   vendor: Generic

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@1:1

                   logical name: scsi9

                   version: 1.29

                   serial: 058F312D81B

                   capabilities: usb-2.00 scsi emulated scsi-host

                   configuration: driver=usb-storage maxpower=250mA speed=480.0MB/s

                 *-disk:0

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      physical id: 0.0.0

                      bus info: scsi@9:0.0.0

                      logical name: /dev/sdg

                 *-disk:1

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      physical id: 0.0.1

                      bus info: scsi@9:0.0.1

                      logical name: /dev/sdh

                 *-disk:2

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      physical id: 0.0.2

                      bus info: scsi@9:0.0.2

                      logical name: /dev/sdi

                 *-disk:3

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      physical id: 0.0.3

                      bus info: scsi@9:0.0.3

                      logical name: /dev/sdj

              *-usb:1

                   description: Mass storage device

                   product: DataTraveler 2.0

                   vendor: Kingston

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: usb@1:4

                   logical name: scsi10

                   version: 1.10

                   serial: 5B8309003A0C

                   capabilities: usb-2.00 scsi emulated scsi-host

                   configuration: driver=usb-storage maxpower=200mA speed=480.0MB/s

                 *-disk

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      physical id: 0.0.0

                      bus info: scsi@10:0.0.0

                      logical name: /dev/sdk

                      size: 3820MiB (4005MB)

                      capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                    *-volume

                         description: Windows FAT volume

                         vendor: MSDOS5.0

                         physical id: 1

                         bus info: scsi@10:0.0.0,1

                         logical name: /dev/sdk1

                         version: FAT32

                         serial: f044-6f61

                         size: 3819MiB

                         capacity: 3819MiB

                         capabilities: primary fat initialized

                         configuration: FATs=2 filesystem=fat

              *-usb:2

                   description: USB hub

                   product: HighSpeed Hub

                   vendor: NEC Corp.

                   physical id: 5

                   bus info: usb@1:5

                   version: 1.00

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=hub maxpower=100mA slots=4 speed=480.0MB/s

                 *-usb:0

                      description: Audio device

                      product: Audio Adapter

                      vendor: C-Media Electronics, Inc.

                      physical id: 1

                      bus info: usb@1:5.1

                      version: 1.00

                      capabilities: usb-1.10 audio-control

                      configuration: driver=usbhid maxpower=100mA speed=12.0MB/s

                 *-usb:1

                      description: Human interface device

                      product: CYBORG 3D USB

                      vendor: SAITEK

                      physical id: 4

                      bus info: usb@1:5.4

                      version: 0.01

                      capabilities: usb-1.00

                      configuration: driver=usbhid maxpower=100mA speed=1.5MB/s

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver

           *-pci

                description: PCI bridge

                product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                version: 0d

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pci pciexpress pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

              *-pci:0

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:01.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:1f10-1f0f

              *-pci:1

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:02.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:a1a10-a1a0f

                 *-network

                      description: Ethernet interface

                      product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                      vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0

                      logical name: eth0

                      version: 12

                      serial: 00:22:15:39:a3:c3

                      size: 100MB/s

                      capacity: 1GB/s

                      width: 64 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                      configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.65 latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

              *-pci:2

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:03.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:b1b10-b1b0f

                 *-network DISABLED

                      description: Ethernet interface

                      product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                      vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:07:00.0

                      logical name: eth1

                      version: 12

                      serial: 00:22:15:39:a3:c4

                      capacity: 1GB/s

                      width: 64 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                      configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair

              *-pci:3

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:04.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:c1c10-c1c0f

                 *-network DISABLED

                      description: Ethernet interface

                      product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                      vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:08:00.0

                      logical name: eth2

                      version: 12

                      serial: 00:22:15:39:a3:c5

                      capacity: 1GB/s

                      width: 64 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                      configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair

              *-pci:4

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 5

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:05.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:d1d10-d1d0f

                 *-network DISABLED

                      description: Ethernet interface

                      product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                      vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0

                      logical name: eth3

                      version: 12

                      serial: 00:22:15:39:a3:c6

                      capacity: 1GB/s

                      width: 64 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                      configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair

              *-pci:5

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: PES16T7 PCI Express Switch

                   vendor: Integrated Device Technology, Inc.

                   physical id: 6

                   bus info: pci@0000:04:06.0

                   version: 0d

                   width: 64 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pciexpress pm msi normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   resources: iomemory:1f10-1f0f

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver

           *-ide

                description: IDE interface

                product: 88SE6121 SATA II Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: scsi6

                version: b1

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: ide pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list emulated

                configuration: driver=ahci latency=0 module=ahci

              *-cdrom

                   description: DVD-RAM writer

                   product: DVDRAM GSA-H62N

                   vendor: HL-DT-ST

                   physical id: 0.0.0

                   bus info: scsi@6:0.0.0

                   logical name: /dev/cdrom7

                   logical name: /dev/cdrw7

                   logical name: /dev/dvd7

                   logical name: /dev/dvdrw7

                   logical name: /dev/scd0

                   logical name: /dev/sr0

                   version: CL00

                   capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                   configuration: ansiversion=5 status=ready

                 *-medium

                      physical id: 0

                      logical name: /dev/cdrom7

        *-usb:4

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@6

                logical name: usb6

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb UNCLAIMED

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: Camera

                   vendor: Logitech, Inc.

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: usb@6:2

                   version: 1.00

                   capabilities: usb-1.10

                   configuration: maxpower=90mA speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:5

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@7

                logical name: usb7

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb

                   description: Human interface device

                   product: Back-UPS XS 1500 LCD FW:837.H7 .D USB FW:H7

                   vendor: American Power Conversion

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@7:1

                   version: 1.01

                   serial: JB0811021105

                   capabilities: usb-1.10

                   configuration: driver=usbhid maxpower=2mA speed=1.5MB/s

        *-usb:6

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@8

                logical name: usb8

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb:0

                   description: Bluetooth wireless interface

                   product: BCM92045DG Non-UHE

                   vendor: Broadcom Corp

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@8:1

                   version: 0.00

                   capabilities: bluetooth usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=btusb maxpower=100mA speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb:1

                   description: Keyboard

                   product: Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

                   vendor: Cherry GmbH

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: usb@8:2

                   version: 0.32

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=usbhid maxpower=100mA speed=1.5MB/s

        *-usb:7

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.7

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.30.3 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@2

                logical name: usb2

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

              *-usb

                   description: Video

                   product: QuickCam Pro 9000

                   vendor: Logitech, Inc.

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: usb@2:4

                   version: 0.08

                   serial: 6CB3DD11

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=snd-usb-audio maxpower=500mA speed=480.0MB/s

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0

             version: 90

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master cap_list

           *-multimedia

                description: Multimedia audio controller

                product: SB Audigy

                vendor: Creative Labs

                physical id: 1

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.0

                version: 03

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=EMU10K1_Audigy latency=64 maxlatency=20 mingnt=2 module=snd_emu10k1

           *-input

                description: Input device controller

                product: SB Audigy Game Port

                vendor: Creative Labs

                physical id: 1.1

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.1

                version: 03

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=Emu10k1_gameport latency=64

           *-firewire:0

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: SB Audigy FireWire Port

                vendor: Creative Labs

                physical id: 1.2

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.2

                version: 00

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm ohci bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=64 maxlatency=4 mingnt=2 module=ohci1394

           *-firewire:1

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: FW322/323

                vendor: Agere Systems

                physical id: 3

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:03.0

                version: 70

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm ohci bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=64 maxlatency=24 mingnt=12 module=ohci1394

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             logical name: scsi0

             logical name: scsi1

             logical name: scsi2

             logical name: scsi3

             logical name: scsi4

             logical name: scsi5

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi pm ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list emulated

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0 module=ahci

           *-disk:0

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD360GD-00FL

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 0

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: 31.0

                serial: WD-WMAKE1793568

                size: 34GiB (37GB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5

              *-volume:0

                   description: EXT3 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sda1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 7f0a57ab-1de0-442f-988e-f4d591659875

                   size: 47MiB

                   capacity: 47MiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2007-10-08 11:00:23 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-09-27 14:02:27 mount.fstype=ext2 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue mounted=2009-09-27 14:00:20 state=mounted

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux swap volume

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sda2

                   version: 1

                   serial: 9eb55d43-4014-4509-a48b-39a1b4998651

                   size: 2000MiB

                   capacity: 2000MiB

                   capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

              *-volume:2

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sda3

                   logical name: 

                   version: 3.6

                   serial: 050b9e73-696e-40ed-87bf-c93f7a6748d0

                   size: 32GiB

                   capacity: 32GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled reiserfs initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=reiserfs hash=r5 mount.fstype=reiserfs mount.options=rw,noatime,notail state=mounted

           *-disk:1

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD5000AAKS-0

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdb

                version: 12.0

                serial: WD-WCAPW3784229

                size: 465GiB (500GB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5

              *-volume

                   description: EXT3 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdb1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 5075985b-ff67-42dc-84fc-5899b34992e7

                   size: 465GiB

                   capacity: 465GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2009-01-31 15:23:27 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-09-27 14:14:26 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=writeback mounted=2009-09-27 14:14:26 state=mounted

           *-disk:2

                description: ATA Disk

                product: ST3400832AS

                vendor: Seagate

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdc

                version: 3.02

                serial: 3NF08MRZ

                size: 372GiB (400GB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=3e73ae3e

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdc1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 3.6

                   serial: daf9e638-95f0-421c-b53f-88ca6b2dbf46

                   size: 46GiB

                   capacity: 46GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled reiserfs initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=reiserfs hash=r5 mount.fstype=reiserfs mount.options=rw,noatime,notail state=mounted

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sdc2

                   logical name: 

                   version: 3.6

                   serial: ff8ce84e-9569-4182-afc3-229722efc725

                   size: 46GiB

                   capacity: 46GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled reiserfs initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=reiserfs hash=r5 mount.fstype=reiserfs mount.options=rw,noatime,notail state=mounted

              *-volume:2

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sdc3

                   logical name: 

                   version: 3.6

                   serial: 9e70a100-1645-44a3-b362-872caab3efa1

                   size: 93GiB

                   capacity: 93GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled reiserfs initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=reiserfs hash=r5 mount.fstype=reiserfs mount.options=rw,noatime,notail state=mounted

              *-volume:3

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,4

                   logical name: /dev/sdc4

                   logical name: 

                   version: 3.6

                   serial: 0291a9c3-6e0b-4cfa-8b3f-0be70769c632

                   size: 186GiB

                   capacity: 186GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled reiserfs initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=reiserfs hash=r5 mount.fstype=reiserfs mount.options=rw,noatime,notail state=mounted

           *-disk:3

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD1001FALS-0

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdd

                version: 05.0

                serial: WD-WMATV0446190

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5

              *-volume

                   description: EXT3 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdd1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 5f37bb3d-6520-4e8c-a73d-357d11e5cb8b

                   size: 931GiB

                   capacity: 931GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2009-01-24 22:45:09 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-09-27 14:14:27 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=writeback mounted=2009-09-27 14:14:27 state=mounted

           *-disk:4

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD10EADS-00L

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sde

                version: 01.0

                serial: WD-WCAU45437558

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5

              *-volume

                   description: EXT3 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sde1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: d975284f-3f5c-42cd-ae1e-49fa342c9561

                   size: 931GiB

                   capacity: 931GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2009-01-31 11:15:09 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-09-27 14:14:27 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=writeback mounted=2009-09-27 14:14:27 state=mounted

           *-disk:5

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD10EADS-00L

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 5

                bus info: scsi@5:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sdf

                version: 01.0

                serial: WD-WCAU4C756899

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5

              *-volume

                   description: EXT3 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@5:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdf1

                   logical name: 

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 0495b949-2da8-45dd-b1ae-8dbebd0a74e0

                   size: 931GiB

                   capacity: 931GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2009-09-24 07:29:12 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-09-27 14:14:28 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=writeback mounted=2009-09-27 14:14:28 state=mounted

        *-serial

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

  *-network:0 DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 1

       logical name: vboxnet0

       serial: 0a:00:27:00:00:00

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes

  *-network:1 DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 2

       logical name: pan0

       serial: a2:d6:b4:ab:dc:e6

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

Kernel - Vanilla 2.6.30 config:

```
# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30.3

# Sun Sep 27 13:29:17 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NS is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

CONFIG_MPSC=y

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# A new alternative FireWire stack is available with EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y

# CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AN2720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3100 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG is not set

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

# CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SPI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_MUSB_HDRC is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_ATMEL_USBA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA25X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA27X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C2410 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_IMX is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_M66592=y

CONFIG_USB_M66592=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_QE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_CI13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE is not set

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

CONFIG_MMC_SPI=y

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T94 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1305 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1390 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_R9701 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3234 is not set

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_DNOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# Caches

#

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

If anyone can help me with those "weird"issues that i still have please post your ideas.

I will consider this topic solved but will still post details about my findings if relevant to the topic.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Modules loaded by 2008 kernel 2.6.24.7 live cd:

(with these modules the live cd boots the box and everything works)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

dock                   20128  0 

ac                     15368  0 

battery                24072  0 

fan                    13960  0 

hci_usb                25372  0 

button                 18080  0 

thermal                26784  0 

bluetooth              69924  1 hci_usb

processor              43240  1 thermal

sky2                   56196  0 

rtc                    22840  0 

tg3                   120324  0 

e1000                 130752  0 

jfs                   170064  0 

raid10                 31104  0 

raid456               133152  0 

async_memcpy           11648  1 raid456

async_xor              13312  1 raid456

xor                    14224  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx               17268  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  31872  0 

raid0                  16128  0 

dm_bbr                 20672  0 

dm_snapshot            26056  0 

dm_mirror              31104  0 

dm_mod                 71672  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   32904  0 

ohci1394               41012  0 

ieee1394              105688  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              21888  0 

usbhid                 39008  0 

ohci_hcd               32004  0 

uhci_hcd               34072  0 

usb_storage           133664  0 

ehci_hcd               43660  0 

usbcore               155696  8 hci_usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  232528  0 

qla2xxx               177904  0 

megaraid_sas           43196  0 

megaraid_mbox          40976  0 

megaraid_mm            20152  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               48584  0 

aacraid                76932  0 

sx8                    27152  0 

DAC960                 77552  0 

cciss                  45960  0 

cpqarray               31880  0 

3w_9xxx                42628  0 

3w_xxxx                35360  0 

mptsas                 45968  0 

scsi_transport_sas     44416  1 mptsas

mptfc                  28040  0 

scsi_transport_fc      57732  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               24912  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 30352  0 

mptscsih               44416  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                83428  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                39040  0 

dc395x                 42508  0 

qla1280               126224  0 

dmx3191d               21888  0 

sym53c8xx              83748  0 

advansys               86656  0 

initio                 28104  0 

BusLogic               33728  0 

arcmsr                 32640  0 

aic7xxx               166716  0 

aic79xx               239068  0 

scsi_transport_spi     35584  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     45848  0 

pdc_adma               19588  0 

sata_inic162x          22148  0 

sata_mv                32648  0 

ata_piix               30724  0 

ahci                   38532  11 

sata_qstor             19844  0 

sata_vsc               18180  0 

sata_uli               17028  0 

sata_sis               18308  0 

sata_sx4               22404  0 

sata_nv                37256  0 

sata_via               21636  0 

sata_svw               17412  0 

sata_sil24             26500  0 

sata_sil               21384  0 

sata_promise           23812  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9984  0 

pata_sl82c105          17792  0 

pata_cs5530            18176  0 

pata_cs5520            18944  0 

pata_via               22148  0 

pata_jmicron           15616  0 

pata_marvell           16640  1 

pata_sis               25348  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell           15364  0 

pata_sc1200            16384  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old      18176  0 

pata_triflex           17028  0 

pata_atiixp            17536  0 

pata_opti              16772  0 

pata_amd               23684  0 

pata_ali               21120  0 

pata_it8213            17668  0 

pata_pcmcia            25344  0 

pcmcia                 49944  1 pata_pcmcia

b1                     33408  0 

kernelcapi             53408  1 b1

pcmcia_core            50468  2 pata_pcmcia,pcmcia

firmware_class         19200  2 qla2xxx,pcmcia

pata_ns87415           17028  0 

pata_ns87410           16512  0 

pata_serverworks       19840  0 

pata_artop             19204  0 

pata_it821x            20868  0 

pata_optidma           19208  0 

pata_hpt3x2n           18944  0 

pata_hpt3x3            17924  0 

pata_hpt37x            26496  0 

pata_hpt366            19200  0 

pata_cmd64x            19072  0 

pata_efar              17668  0 

pata_rz1000            16132  0 

pata_sil680            19588  0 

pata_radisys           16772  0 

pata_pdc2027x          21764  0 

pata_mpiix             16772  0 

libata                167696  50 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

I did some more fine tune on the kernel by adding and removing a few more things.

The kernel can be seen here as well as the rest of the box details.

The kernel for this configuration is currently config-2.6.30.3.txt

Since i dont use IDE and for those who wish to use IDE you wil either set the bios to use IDE mode or if in AHCI mode you will need to use the pata_marvel module.

However with some kernels when you use the pata_marvel module; your IDE HD will be set by the system as sda (sd*), and overriding the real sd* scheme that  you have already and by consequence moving the root partition files to another partition name which is not the same as set in /etc/fstab causing a VFS error at boot.

You have several solutions for this:

- Upgrade your kernel

- patch the pata_marvel ( there is a patch posted in this forum for this method)

- reconfig /etc/fstab with the new partition scheme

- get a ide to sata converter and plug your IDE to a SATA port

- say goodbye to IDE and use only native SATA

After this first fine tune of the kernel, i cannot boot without "acpi=off"in the kernel parameters and for some weird reason i get only one of my cpu cores to be displayed and used by the system which i confirm on /proc/cpuinfo.

( on the live cd it works as expected )

I will be opening a new topic for the cpu dual core issue and the current kernel config and the acpi problem too.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Problem is SOLVED with current kernel configuration

I have added a sata dvdram and open a new topic for it's support.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5995814.html#5995814

----------

## tnt

thx for this amount of information.

so, let's say I would use no PATA drives, no graphics card, latest available kernel, what's the bottom line?

all 10 SATA connectors work without a problem?

all 4 NICs work work without a problem?

both cores work without a problem?

CPU frequency scaling?

----------

## HeXiLeD

All information provided here allows P5Q Premium to be 100% fully supported as a server, as a desktop or as a workstation. ALL hardware is working flawlessly.

----------

## tnt

thank you very much.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, it's an awesome board.

----------

## tnt

I was just worried because of things like this:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/138611 (comment #50 and further)

 *Quote:*   

> angelinux  wrote on 2009-04-05:  	  #50
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm experimenting similar troubles with
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Daniel J Blueman  wrote on 2009-04-06:  	  #51
> 
> Angelinux: the PCI revision is actually the firmware version, of which you have known-buggy version 1.2. I found behaviour moving to firmware 2.2 or newer to resolve these problems.
> 
> Your motherboard vendor has to supply you the updated firmware. If you're unable to get it, let me know.
> ...

 

and lspci couple of post above shows the same version 1.2 firmware

```
06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12) 
```

one of my NICs will see up to 1Gbps traffic, other will have up to 100 - 150Mbps and remaining two will be far below 100Mbps.

----------

## Speccy

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> All information provided here allows P5Q Premium to be 100% fully supported as a server, as a desktop or as a workstation. ALL hardware is working flawlessly.

 

its true.. try this link http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

and paste the contents of lspci -n in it.

It works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## tnt

I've bought the board and right now I'm testing it with livecd, and...

I cannot get all drives attached to four marvell SATA ports to work.

all I can access are drives attached to first (upper) ports - two of them.

I've flashed newest bios.

I've tried to set "Drive Xpert Control" option to "Auto", "Enable", "Disable".

While "Drive Xpert Control" is on, I've tried to set "Drive Xpert mode" to both "Normal" and "Super Speed".

no matter what I do, all I see are two drives on upper ports.

maybe I'm missing some module for SATA-port-replicator used with these ports...  :Sad: 

besides that, I usualy get more than 100MB/s using FTP with realtek NIC.

```
12,124,656,017  103M/s   in 1m 54s
```

on the same switch, same FTP server. 

with marvell I've tried to write on raid0 that can write 125MB/s, and I'm getting around 60MB/s, both with ext4 and xfs.

```
12,124,656,017 59.6M/s   in 3m 19s
```

very, very disapointing. maybe it's something with livecd. I'll install gentoo just for testing...

btw, during that operation, I get this:

```
Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025c19f>] ? __alloc_pages_internal+0x3df/0x3ff                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80277f4a>] ? cache_alloc_refill+0x279/0x4d6                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80278220>] ? __kmalloc+0x79/0xa4                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f2481>] ? __alloc_skb+0x5c/0x12a                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f3012>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa0647074>] ? sky2_rx_alloc+0x6a/0x10a [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa064a858>] ? sky2_poll+0x57e/0xb76 [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f6541>] ? net_rx_action+0x69/0x123                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80235cb5>] ? __do_softirq+0x66/0xf5                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020be3c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x28                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020d5fc>] ? do_softirq+0x2c/0x68                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020cede>] ? do_IRQ+0xa9/0xbf                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020b713>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0661578>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x155/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa066156e>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x14b/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804dd49a>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8b/0xc9                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020a1ce>] ? cpu_idle+0x40/0x7c                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077fbb3>] ? start_kernel+0x327/0x333                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077f37e>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe5/0xeb                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Mem-Info:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 192                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Active_anon:26423 active_file:29559 inactive_anon:8832                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: inactive_file:410026 unevictable:0 dirty:49541 writeback:33282 unstable:0                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: free:2527 slab:31149 mapped:454 pagetables:318 bounce:0                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA free:8024kB min:20kB low:24kB high:28kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:72kB inactive_file:1336kB unevictable:0kB present:8456kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no                                                             

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2003 2003 2003                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 free:2084kB min:5716kB low:7144kB high:8572kB active_anon:105692kB inactive_anon:35328kB active_file:118164kB inactive_file:1638768kB unevictable:0kB present:2051748kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA: 4*4kB 3*8kB 3*16kB 6*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 10*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 8024kB                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32: 0*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2056kB                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 472964 total pagecache pages                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 0 pages in swap cache                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Free swap  = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Total swap = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 524128 pages RAM                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 9764 pages reserved                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 440417 pages shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 71539 pages non-shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: swapper: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x20                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025c19f>] ? __alloc_pages_internal+0x3df/0x3ff                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80277f4a>] ? cache_alloc_refill+0x279/0x4d6                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80278220>] ? __kmalloc+0x79/0xa4                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f2481>] ? __alloc_skb+0x5c/0x12a                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f3012>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa0647074>] ? sky2_rx_alloc+0x6a/0x10a [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa064a858>] ? sky2_poll+0x57e/0xb76 [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f6541>] ? net_rx_action+0x69/0x123                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80235cb5>] ? __do_softirq+0x66/0xf5                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020be3c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x28                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020d5fc>] ? do_softirq+0x2c/0x68                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020cede>] ? do_IRQ+0xa9/0xbf                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020b713>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0661578>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x155/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa066156e>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x14b/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804dd49a>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8b/0xc9                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020a1ce>] ? cpu_idle+0x40/0x7c                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077fbb3>] ? start_kernel+0x327/0x333                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077f37e>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe5/0xeb                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Mem-Info:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 192                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Active_anon:26423 active_file:29559 inactive_anon:8832                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: inactive_file:410026 unevictable:0 dirty:49541 writeback:33282 unstable:0                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: free:2527 slab:31149 mapped:454 pagetables:318 bounce:0                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA free:8024kB min:20kB low:24kB high:28kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:72kB inactive_file:1336kB unevictable:0kB present:8456kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no                                                             

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2003 2003 2003                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 free:2084kB min:5716kB low:7144kB high:8572kB active_anon:105692kB inactive_anon:35328kB active_file:118164kB inactive_file:1638768kB unevictable:0kB present:2051748kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA: 4*4kB 3*8kB 3*16kB 6*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 10*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 8024kB                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32: 0*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2056kB                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 472964 total pagecache pages                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 0 pages in swap cache                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Free swap  = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Total swap = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 524128 pages RAM                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 9764 pages reserved                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 440417 pages shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 71539 pages non-shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: swapper: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x20                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025c19f>] ? __alloc_pages_internal+0x3df/0x3ff                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80277f4a>] ? cache_alloc_refill+0x279/0x4d6                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80278220>] ? __kmalloc+0x79/0xa4                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f2481>] ? __alloc_skb+0x5c/0x12a                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f3012>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa0647074>] ? sky2_rx_alloc+0x6a/0x10a [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa064a858>] ? sky2_poll+0x57e/0xb76 [sky2]                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f6541>] ? net_rx_action+0x69/0x123                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80235cb5>] ? __do_softirq+0x66/0xf5                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020be3c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x28                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020d5fc>] ? do_softirq+0x2c/0x68                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020cede>] ? do_IRQ+0xa9/0xbf                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020b713>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0661578>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x155/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa066156e>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x14b/0x17e [processor]                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804dd49a>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8b/0xc9

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020a1ce>] ? cpu_idle+0x40/0x7c

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077fbb3>] ? start_kernel+0x327/0x333

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077f37e>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe5/0xeb

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Mem-Info:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA per-cpu:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 192

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Active_anon:26423 active_file:29559 inactive_anon:8832

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: inactive_file:410026 unevictable:0 dirty:49541 writeback:33282 unstable:0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: free:2527 slab:31149 mapped:454 pagetables:318 bounce:0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA free:8024kB min:20kB low:24kB high:28kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:72kB inactive_file:1336kB unevictable:0kB present:8456kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2003 2003 2003

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 free:2084kB min:5716kB low:7144kB high:8572kB active_anon:105692kB inactive_anon:35328kB active_file:118164kB inactive_file:1638768kB unevictable:0kB present:2051748kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA: 4*4kB 3*8kB 3*16kB 6*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 10*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 8024kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32: 0*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2056kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 472964 total pagecache pages

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 0 pages in swap cache

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Free swap  = 2104504kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Total swap = 2104504kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 524128 pages RAM

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 9764 pages reserved

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 440417 pages shared

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 71539 pages non-shared

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: swapper: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x20

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Call Trace:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8025c19f>] ? __alloc_pages_internal+0x3df/0x3ff

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80277f4a>] ? cache_alloc_refill+0x279/0x4d6

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80278220>] ? __kmalloc+0x79/0xa4

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f2481>] ? __alloc_skb+0x5c/0x12a

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f3012>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa0647074>] ? sky2_rx_alloc+0x6a/0x10a [sky2]

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa064a858>] ? sky2_poll+0x57e/0xb76 [sky2]

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804f6541>] ? net_rx_action+0x69/0x123

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff80235cb5>] ? __do_softirq+0x66/0xf5

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020be3c>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x28

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020d5fc>] ? do_softirq+0x2c/0x68

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020cede>] ? do_IRQ+0xa9/0xbf

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020b713>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0661578>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x155/0x17e [processor]

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffffa066156e>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x14b/0x17e [processor]

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff804dd49a>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8b/0xc9

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8020a1ce>] ? cpu_idle+0x40/0x7c

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077fbb3>] ? start_kernel+0x327/0x333

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: [<ffffffff8077f37e>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe5/0xeb

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Mem-Info:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA per-cpu:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 192

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Active_anon:26423 active_file:29559 inactive_anon:8832

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: inactive_file:410026 unevictable:0 dirty:49541 writeback:33282 unstable:0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: free:2527 slab:31149 mapped:454 pagetables:318 bounce:0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA free:8024kB min:20kB low:24kB high:28kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:72kB inactive_file:1336kB unevictable:0kB present:8456kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2003 2003 2003

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32 free:2084kB min:5716kB low:7144kB high:8572kB active_anon:105692kB inactive_anon:35328kB active_file:118164kB inactive_file:1638768kB unevictable:0kB present:2051748kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA: 4*4kB 3*8kB 3*16kB 6*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 10*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 8024kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: DMA32: 0*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2056kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 472964 total pagecache pages

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 0 pages in swap cache

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Free swap  = 2104504kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: Total swap = 2104504kB

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 524128 pages RAM

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 9764 pages reserved

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 440417 pages shared

Dec  4 11:12:45 livecd kernel: 71539 pages non-shared
```

I have 2GB of RAM for test and 2GB of swap on third drive (not raid0 member).

any info on these issues?

----------

## HeXiLeD

what live cd version are you using ?

----------

## tnt

install-amd64-minimal-20091126.iso

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should try the latest SystemrescueCD, it comes with a newer kernel.

----------

## tnt

Ethernet performance solved: it was livecd's fault - deadline without possibility to change to anticipatory or cfq.

I still get errors in /var/log/message during heavy incoming traffic

```
Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: kswapd0: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x4020                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Pid: 302, comm: kswapd0 Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81051eac>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x4c5/0x50c                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812af260>] ? sk_reset_timer+0xf/0x1c                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8106efa3>] ? __slab_alloc+0x153/0x423                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812b459d>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812ffbb5>] ? tcp_v4_do_rcv+0x2c/0x192                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812b459d>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8106f8c8>] ? __kmalloc_track_caller+0x8f/0xb4                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812b39cc>] ? __alloc_skb+0x5e/0x14e                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812b459d>] ? __netdev_alloc_skb+0x15/0x2f                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8124b2be>] ? sky2_rx_alloc+0x6e/0x13f                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8124e7f4>] ? sky2_poll+0x57b/0xa93                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff812b98a5>] ? net_rx_action+0x46/0x102                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8102dcc4>] ? __do_softirq+0x7e/0x106                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8124de5b>] ? sky2_intr+0x47/0x50                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100bbca>] ? call_softirq+0x1a/0x24                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100d1a4>] ? do_softirq+0x28/0x62                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8102daa6>] ? irq_exit+0x39/0x6d                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100ccd2>] ? do_IRQ+0x86/0x9a                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100b613>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0x9                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffff8106e474>] ? virt_to_head_page+0x28/0x2a                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8106f289>] ? kmem_cache_free+0x16/0xfc                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8108c322>] ? free_buffer_head+0x24/0x67                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8108c604>] ? try_to_free_buffers+0x66/0x79                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81055b92>] ? shrink_page_list+0x47c/0x602                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81054bd6>] ? isolate_pages_global+0x18a/0x1fa                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8105623c>] ? shrink_zone+0x524/0x8c7                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8104d3c6>] ? find_get_pages+0x35/0x94                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100b60e>] ? common_interrupt+0xe/0x13                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff810258ea>] ? update_curr+0x4a/0xbc                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81056acc>] ? kswapd+0x3b4/0x50c                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81054a4c>] ? isolate_pages_global+0x0/0x1fa                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81038fdd>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81056718>] ? kswapd+0x0/0x50c                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81038c79>] ? kthread+0x85/0x8d                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100baca>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff81038bf4>] ? kthread+0x0/0x8d                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: [<ffffffff8100bac0>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Mem-Info:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 118                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Active_anon:382 active_file:44985 inactive_anon:1186                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: inactive_file:428978 unevictable:0 dirty:36 writeback:41208 unstable:0                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: free:2542 slab:33330 mapped:1101 pagetables:318 bounce:0                                                                                                                                                                                               

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA free:8028kB min:40kB low:48kB high:60kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:300kB inactive_file:7348kB unevictable:0kB present:15368kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no                                                             

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2003 2003 2003                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA32 free:2140kB min:5704kB low:7128kB high:8556kB active_anon:1528kB inactive_anon:4744kB active_file:179640kB inactive_file:1708564kB unevictable:0kB present:2051748kB pages_scanned:113 all_unreclaimable? no                                     

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA: 1*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 2*32kB 2*64kB 3*128kB 1*256kB 2*512kB 2*1024kB 2*2048kB 0*4096kB = 8028kB                                                                                                                                                      

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: DMA32: 29*4kB 9*8kB 4*16kB 1*32kB 3*64kB 7*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2140kB                                                                                                                                                   

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 474027 total pagecache pages                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 0 pages in swap cache                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Free swap  = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: Total swap = 2104504kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 524144 pages RAM                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 9457 pages reserved                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 477008 pages shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: 38336 pages non-shared                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: SLUB: Unable to allocate memory on node -1 (gfp=0x20)                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: cache: kmalloc-4096, object size: 4096, buffer size: 4096, default order: 3, min order: 0                                                                                                                                                              

Dec  5 02:57:36 test kernel: node 0: slabs: 230, objs: 1826, free: 0
```

but, I'll live with it.

I cannot assign an IP address nor use Ethernet port closest to 6 audio jacks (eth0). 

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
```

```
test linux # ifconfig eth0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

test linux #
```

maybe it should be used with other driver, as it seems that it's different from others:

 *Quote:*   

> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> 
> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> ...

 

but I don't know how to force that different driver (probably skge) for one device...

I was able to control fan speeds (except 4-pin CPU fan) after adding "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to kernel boot options.

now, the last but not least, I had no luck accessing hdds attached to lower Marvell SATA ports.  :Sad: 

I know that additional ports are one 2-port Marvell 88SE6121 SATA controler multiplied by Silicon Image Sil5723, getting 4 of them, but lower ones are just ignored.  :Sad: 

if you, guys, are able to run both upper and lower ports, then I'm missing something very important...

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *tnt wrote:*   

> install-amd64-minimal-20091126.iso

 

Everytime i have  IT problem i wish i could find so much information available as the one i posted in this topic to help others and if i do  I MAKE SURE  i FOLLOW it without a glitch

TNT... scroll up and and read something like this:

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> Modules loaded by 2008 kernel 2.6.24.7 live cd: 
> 
> (with these modules the live cd boots the box and everything works)

 

How about try with what i did and then from there move to what  you want ?

 *tnt wrote:*   

> besides that, I usualy get more than 100MB/s using FTP with realtek NIC. 

 

 *tnt wrote:*   

> very, very disappointing. maybe it's something with livecd. 

 

Mine:

Curr: 14473.90 kBytes (using sky2 loaded as module and the builtin NICs - which i use all 4 as a router FLAWLESSLY) 

And this is how "disappointing" the box is:

uptime

08:26:18 up 40 days, 15:29, 23 users,  load average: 0.66, 0.70, 0.58

It is far more than obvious that you havent even checked the kernel config that i posted on "link" and you have ignored most that  i wrote as i specified the kernels that i used for testing as well as it's settings.

very, very disappointing. maybe it's something behind the keyboard ?

----------

## tnt

the board was broken. 

it started freezing and I've sent it back to distributor. 

tech guys there did some tests and pronounce it dead. 

I've got the new one and it works great for more then four months.

last, but not least, now my mobo has 4 identical NICs in lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

@HeXiLeD

unfortunately, your advices and tips cannot fix broken board. 

it was very funny reading your last post about checking your kernel config in situation where lspci gave obvious hardware failure.

anyways, sooner or later you'll probably understand that there has to be something more than fancy kernel config -> hardware has to work.

and the bottom line of this topic should be that anyone interested in this mobo can safely use it and skip reading of useles kernel configs and tips:

everything works fine with recent livecds and kernels.

----------

## HeXiLeD

No kernel and configs will work with broken hardware. (of course) But you only posted that info now. dont expect people to know what is wrong with your hardware if you dont tell them.

As for your comment about useless kernel configs and tips i take it that you are genkernel / live cd user. (did you migrate from ubuntu ?)

Claiming that the topic is not good because you don't have enough knowledge to understand it;  is no reason to deceive other people to read it while you try to prove some point of self justification for your problem.

Also keep in mind that the same board and model may have hardware revisions for some parts which will of course have impact on kernel details.

My current kernel config, tips and settings posted above and related topics have resulted in this:

```
# uptime

 17:51:17 up 169 days, 23:54, 224 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.46, 0.59
```

(also runs X for workstation purposes) and right now with virtualbox OS testing 2 monitors and 24 screens running with apps)

```
 # lspci |grep Eth

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

All Eths and full mobo fully working FLAWLESSLY. 

```
 # uname -r

2.6.30.3
```

(vanilla-sources)

Your claim is based on a livecd and/or/with genkernel. Mine is based on a detailed custom built kernel and OS with performance and stability in mind. 

Genkernel or/and binary distros might be a better choice for your needs and knowledge.

----------

